# Pds Datei



## Tixiland (27. November 2005)

Hallo nochmals,

würde gerne wissen mit welchem Programm man eine PDS Datei erstellt! (Kenne bloss diese komische Partei)  
Durch Google bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

LG,
TIXI


----------



## thecamillo (27. November 2005)

*.pds NASA-PDS-Dateien (Planetary Data System)


----------



## Duddle (27. November 2005)

Hmmm, laut filext.com und file-ext.com soll es auch mit Photoshop gehen, aber ich habe jetzt auf Anhieb keine Möglichkeit gefunden.

 Woher hast du denn die .pds? Bzw. wie willst du sie einsetzen?

 Ansonsten such mal nach Konvertern für das Dateiformat, vielleicht findest du ja etwas nützliches.


 Duddle


----------



## Tixiland (27. November 2005)

Hi Duddle,

ich möchte für eine kleine Veranstaltung Flyer entwerfen, die nach Aussage des Veranstalters im pds Format an die Druckerei abgegeben soll. Aber eigentlich müßte dort doch auch sicher ein EPS Format usw aktzeptiert werden, oder?!
Werd gleich morgen anrufen um mich zu informieren, nur ist das Event leider schonm am Donnerstag und deshalb wäre schnelle Hilfe wichtig.
Anyway vielen Dank für die Tipps!
LG


----------



## Vale-Feil (27. November 2005)

Meint der vielleicht psd? Solche Leute vertauschen dass gerne


----------



## Tixiland (27. November 2005)

Re: Solche Leute!
Ich hab mich auch 2 mal erkundigt und bin ziemlich genervt von der Tatsache, dass sie nocht ganz einfach Dateien im EPS haben wollen. Trotzdem bin ich sicher dass es im Endeffekt keine Rolle spielt, in welchem Format es ist. 
Noch mal zu den PS Dateien - meiner Erfahrung nach ist Photoshop für den Druch eher ungeeignet, oder lieg ich da falsch?
LG


----------



## axn (27. November 2005)

Wie wär PDF?


----------



## Tixiland (27. November 2005)

um pdf formate dreht sich's leider auch nicht, aber ich denke dass es eine eps vorlage tun wird.
THX


----------

